# Grey Cross Spider



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

In my barn window.


----------



## Mrfish989 (Dec 6, 2020)

Creepy 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mn bum (May 1, 2018)

Burn it!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Squish it!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Beautiful orb weaver


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

PerchPatrol said:


> In my barn window.
> View attachment 776192


Nice picture!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> Squish it!


LOL, that's what I'd have done too! I hate spiders....


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

He hangs out in the window, and I feed it occasionally.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)




----------

